# In search of a good clear rum



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I'll admit it. I'm a Mojito Whore. I love sitting outside on a hot day smoking cigars with numerous mojitos. Because of this I am always in search of a good clear rum. Nothing too expensive, as I go through it almost as fast as I go through whiskey in the winter (when a big liquor store remembers what you buy every week it's a problem). I's like to stay away from Bacardi as I have that quite a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Cruzan is a damn fine rum for the money. Dunno what your budget is per se, but either that or Mount Gay would be my suggestions. Mt. Gay is a bit pricier, but the Cruzan is excellent in my opinion for a mixer.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

i know a great coconut rum...it's called Whalers, not sure if that'll work with a mojito or not, never tried.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Im not a rum drinker, but for mojitos I enjoy 10 Cane... I find it blends quite well


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

carguy13 said:


> i know a great coconut rum...it's called Whalers, not sure if that'll work with a mojito or not, never tried.


No, this would not go well in a Mojito.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Cruzan is a damn fine rum for the money.


my man FiveStar knows what's up!


----------



## BigJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Appleton White Jamican Rum is the way to go, if you can get ahold of any. It is very smooth with a little bite after, and works great with mojitos or any mixed drink for that matter. I find mine at a local specialty store (liqour that is) and always ask them to order some if they are out. Its worth the search!


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Flor de Cana.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> Cruzan is a damn fine rum for the money. Dunno what your budget is per se, but either that or *Mount Gay* would be my suggestions. Mt. Gay is a bit pricier, but the Cruzan is excellent in my opinion for a mixer.


Sounds fitting Jim.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

IMO, if your talking specifically about mojito's then Bacardi is the way to go. After all, both originate from Cuba!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Grammaton said:


> Flor de Cana.


Give this man a cigar! This is also one of the absolute best bargains in the rum world. Their packaging is nice enough to leave out on display too, unlike the new Cruzan bottles which look like Axe body spray.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> Sounds fitting Jim.


Haha thank you! I ended up going with the Appleton, which I've had before and I agree makes a great mojito. I am interested in the Mount Gay (I mean how could i not? Just look at me!) But the liquor store I went to was all out.


----------

